# Installation von Majordomo



## webhoster (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, diese Frage gehört hier vielleicht nicht hin aber ich weiß nicht wo ich noch suchen soll.
Ich habe einen Server und will Majordomo installieren, ich komme aber mit der Installationsbeschreibung nicht klar. Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wo ich eine möglichst deutsche Installations beschreibung bekomme?

Dank für eure hilfe und noch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## DiveSurfer (6. Januar 2004)

bist du schon weitergekommen oder beteht dein problem immer noch ?


----------



## zarilla (13. Februar 2004)

gibts denn niemanden der sich damit auskennt ?


----------



## DiveSurfer (14. Februar 2004)

was willst den genau machen ?


----------



## zarilla (14. Februar 2004)

hat sich erledigt 
siehe http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146106.html


----------



## zarilla (14. Februar 2004)

eine frage hätte ich doch noch:
wie ändert man die Adresse des list owner ?


----------



## DiveSurfer (14. Februar 2004)

ich habe das im webmin gemacht ....


----------



## zarilla (14. Februar 2004)

...gibts bei all-inkl nicht.
Die haben da nur "KAS" eine Minimallösung.
Da kann man maillinglisten nur anlegen und löschen...
gibts ein befehl ?


----------



## DiveSurfer (14. Februar 2004)

musst du mal googlen 
oder du machst das via shell


----------



## cameeel (7. Oktober 2006)

zarilla hat gesagt.:


> ...gibts bei all-inkl nicht.
> Die haben da nur "KAS" eine Minimallösung.
> Da kann man maillinglisten nur anlegen und löschen...
> gibts ein befehl ?


Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich beschäftige mich auch gerade mit Majordomo.
Bei all-inkl im KAS findest du unter "Support" drei Links. Der erste ist es glaube ich, wo sehr gut beschrieben wird wie du Majordomo konfigurieren kannst.
Kurze Erklärung auf deine Frage:
Config-Datei anfordern. Lokal abspeichern, den list-owner ändern bzw. die Variable, und die config Datei wieder an Majordomo zurückschicken, fertig 

cAm3eel.


----------

